# Book On Covenant Theology by Secession Minister Adam Gib



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 3, 2013)

It really is amazing how many books on covenant theology there are out there waiting to be discovered and read. Here is one by Anti-Burgher Secession leader Adam Gib. 



> SACRED CONTEMPLATIONS:
> 
> IN THREE PARTS,
> 
> ...



https://archive.org/stream/kainiasa00giba#page/n19/mode/2up

Read here on Archive.

Here is a bio of Adam Gib from Wikipedia 

 He is the gentleman on the top left of the photo.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Dec 3, 2013)

Looks very interesting. Thanks for sharing!


----------

